# Women Preaching under the Authority of the Elders



## Hamalas (Jun 4, 2015)

I came across this article today where the author (who is obviously coming from a bit of a charismatic background) argues that, "women can (and should) preach sermons in local churches, even as [...] the elders who guard and protect the church from harm (and ensure its doctrine remains faithful) are intended to be qualified men." His argumentation goes well beyond the typical lame "cultural" argument you often hear and I'd love to get your collective thoughts on his arguments. Here's the article: http://thinktheology.co.uk/blog/article/women_preachers_a_response_to_john_piper


----------



## Andres (Jun 4, 2015)

I think he's wrong.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jun 4, 2015)

Andrew is a man of few words!


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 4, 2015)

He really tries to draw distinctions where it is hard to see any. That is probably thanks in part to his charismatic leanings, gifts are above the Word of God to them.


----------



## BGF (Jun 4, 2015)

Jimmy the Greek said:


> Andrew is a man of few words!



Andrew is a man with a newborn and a recovering wife.


----------



## BGF (Jun 4, 2015)

It's interesting that in the entire post the author does not deal with end of the verse in question; "...she is to remain quiet". Whatever you make of that, it seems to be conveniently ignored.


----------



## MW (Jun 4, 2015)

"But I would have you know, that the head of every man is Christ; and the head of the woman is the man; and the head of Christ is God."

For a woman to speak for Christ in the mixed assembly she must become the head of the man. This will also require her to take off her headcovering, which will be a shame for her.


----------



## jwithnell (Jun 5, 2015)

Refuting John Piper and the idea that teaching = preaching does not lead to a conclusion that women can and should preach. It would be like demonstrating that an animal with wings is not a cow, then concluding it must be an armadillo. 

The general pattern in scripture places men in the role of shepherding a flock, and preaching is a vital part of that ministry. A pastor (or someone he thinks is his equivalent) gets 20-50 minutes to point his sheep to the mercy found only in Christ. This is a profoundly important time in the life of a congregation and should only be engaged by someone who has the overall responsibility to nurture Christ's sheep.


----------

